# Halp! What fabric for vacuum cleaner bags?



## Otter

My beloved old hoover <sob> I can no longer get replacement bags for.

The only thing as great as my hoover are the industrial type vacs, with their cloth, re-usable bags. Does anyone know what type of cloth I could use to make such a bag for my hoover? I have 2 bags left, and could use one for a pattern.


----------



## grannygardner

Have you checked this site? 

http://www.vacuumsinc.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_23&gclid=CIfo3N7ysbUCFe4-MgodlRAAEQ


----------



## Chixarecute

I frequent the thrift shops to find replacement bags for my Hoover - usually $0.25 to .50 each.


----------



## Otter

Ty Grannygardner, that site does have them. Pretty spendy, but at least they're there.

Chixarecute, that's where I found my last ones. But I think that well is going dry. It's a pretty old model and I haven't seen bags in a while. I think that I'm going to have to make it a re-usable bag sooner or later. Might as well be sooner. LOL, and this is a testament to my great fondness for this vacuum as I am not great sewer.
Actually, even that is an overstatement. I'm really bad at it.


----------



## Chixarecute

What about some type of pillow case protector - hypoallergenic, tight weave????


----------



## tentance

linoleum, tile, bamboo, marble, hardwood... so many options...


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I don't know how big they are, but how about a high thread count pillowcase set like Egyptian cotton (probably cheaper than a flat sheet)? It would be tightly woven to keep the dust from seeping through so bad, and you could make two, one to swap out while you wash the other one when it gets too dirty. 

If it's the kind that has the cardboard piece where it attaches, you could get a small piece of linoleum, which should be flexible enough, cut it to shape and then glue Velcro to it and sew Velcro to the bag so you can attach the bag and take it off for washing. The linoleum piece would also be easy to clean with a cloth or even under the faucet. 

I figure you could do this for around $20, maybe less if you catch the pillowcases on sale, and you'd never have to buy another bag again. Shoot, I may do this for my Kirby, lol! Talk about spendy for a replacement bag, plus there are very few places to get them! I can't believe I never thought of it before, doh! I've made replacements for everything else like dust mop pads, etc. Thanks for the idea! 

P.S. I plan to eventually have only hardwood and/or tile floors as tentance suggested, but don't want to spend that kind of money on this old mobile, so in the meantime I'm stuck with the carpets, lol.


----------



## Otter

I actually have a high-thread-count pillowcase I got for a quarter at the thrift store. I think I could get 3 bags out of it. And I've got a spare linoleum tile from doing the bathroom.

This sounds like a plan!!
And if that fabric isn't tight enough, then the hypo-allergenic pillow cover should do the trick. Now to overcome my fear of sewing (I've sewn my finger to the machine -_ twice_) and actually make one.

Calliemoonbeam (or anyone who can use a sewing machine without damaging themselves) I think I smell some green market potential here ....

Tentance, I'd pull up the carpet in this trailer - but I'm afraid there might not actually be a floor under there and I'd just as soon not know


----------



## calliemoonbeam

That sounds like me with my floors, lol!  Glad I could help, hope it works out. 

One time in home ec, I ran the needle right through the middle of my thumbnail, all the way through my finger, plus I panicked and jerked it back so snapped it off. I was just sitting there staring at it poking out of both sides of my thumb, wondering what do I do now. My teacher came over, took one look and passed right out, ROFL! 

I've been sewing since I was about 8, I just wasn't paying any attention because I was B-O-R-E-D! It was a requirement that you had to take home ec, even though I could have taught the class. These things happen, just be careful and pay attention and you'll do fine.


----------



## tentance

i solved this problem a long time ago by only using a bagless vacuum cleaner. it costs the same as the bagged ones. i suspect that if the greenies out there are vacuuming at all (don't they live in dirt-floored hobbit houses?) then they are using bagless as well.
my mom buys vacuum cleaners at the thrift store, then gets frustrated when she can never find the bags. i will have to mention your linoleum pillow case idea! she's quite the quilter, she'll love it.


----------



## Otter

Ahh, but no bagless at all, or _any_ vacuum made in the last 20+ years, can match the power, durability and repairability of my ancient hoover.

What could be more green then not tossing an old, but well made and well-running, machine just because it's old? Especially when they just don't make them like that anymore. I have relatives with bagless machines. They replace them every 4 or 5 years when the motor blows or the suction is gone. I've rescued some off the curbside and fixed them - when they _could_ be fixed. They're not made for it.

But my hoover is nearly as old as I am, hard as nails and there's nothing that can happen to it that isn't made to be fixed. I replace the_ belt_ about as often as most folks replace their entire vacuum, keep a clean bag in it and it does it's job.


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I've also been through multiple vacuums in the past, including bagless, but they don't work as well or last very long. I finally caved and bought a Kirby when my son was working for them. With his discount and my trade-in on a fairly nice bagless, I got a great deal, and it came with all kinds of special attachments including an upholstery and drapery cleaner, a carpet shampooer that works great, and it also works on wood, tile, marble, cork, and vinyl floors.

My mother's Kirby lasted over 70 years (still working when she died, someone else may still be using it, lol). While I don't expect mine to last that long, it is very well made, and I fully expect it to outlast me (I'm 57 right now).

My only complaint has been the cost of the bags, and again I can't believe I never thought of figuring out a homemade replacement. Otter, you're right, for someone this idea may be a good source of income, or they may figure an even better solution than mine. I just have too many irons in the fire myself, lol. But again, I owe you my thanks for inspiring me!


----------

